

Meet Tranquility, the military-grade 2,500GHZ monster that powers Eve Online - s_kilk
http://m.pcgamer.com/2013/06/15/eve-online

======
archgoon
I don't call my quad core desktop a 12 GHZ computer, and for good reason;
there is no 12 GHz clock on it. Call it a X Teraflop peak capacity system, but
please, don't call it a 2.5 THz computer, it's misleading and not helpful.

~~~
cleverjake
Unless I missed something, it doesnt - it says

>> cluster has 2,574GHZ of processing power

Which is true. It has that much processing power.

~~~
DanWaterworth
Processing power isn't measured in GHz.

------
officialjunk
am i the only one that was disappointed in not actually seeing any imagery of
Tranquillity?

------
e3pi
John Connor,

On the Eve world of your choice, start a new crypto-currency TCU(THZ Currency
Units)founded on BOINC distributed processing, consolidate and grow for the
next couple decades until you become large enough to wrestle with the
Tranquiity monster, or simple escape to HongWrong.com and strategically time
release Tranquility abuse power-point torpedoes from your quite expensive
super-ships and create a blazingly graphic galactic revolution.

